# N64.. Is there a way to play roms on one?



## CorruptJon (Jul 22, 2006)

Ok, so I have been to many sites and I see that N64 Roms are very easy to come by. I was just wondering if there was a thing that would let me play them on my real N64. Like a Supercard or something Just for the 64. Thanks


----------



## yee (Jul 22, 2006)

Look up Z64 and Doctor 64.

I have one Doctor 64, but it's like weird, keeps flickering when I boot it up.


----------



## Hunter (Jul 22, 2006)

http://www.robwebb.clara.co.uk/shop/copiers/copiers.htm


----------



## legendofphil (Jul 22, 2006)

NeoFlash are working on one, but their release speed is very slow so don't expect it for a while.


----------



## Hunter (Jul 22, 2006)

and all neoflash products blow donkey's ass


----------



## armasmike (Aug 25, 2006)

Can any one read this site 
http://www.psxcare.com/product.php?xProd=1...135a3e9508bf97a

I am looking for some that i can play my N64 rom ON a N64 and i can't find much out there for sell.


----------



## legendofphil (Aug 25, 2006)

The Passport III lets you play import titles on you N64.
Most of the N64 devices are very hard to come by, unless someone re-releases them or a new one.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 27, 2008)

Just play them on your computer or buy some on virtual console its easier,and better.


----------



## Devante (Jun 2, 2008)

That Neoflash one has been "in development" for years now.

I've got a Z64 that works great.

This site has a list of more or less every backup copier ever made: http://home.clara.net/robwebb/backup/


----------



## Harsky (Jun 2, 2008)

I have the Dr V64. Course, by the time I got one 2 years ago, I already played the essential N64 games back when the N64 was alive and kicking so the only thing I found myself playing on it was the obscure games that I would never buy. 

And it's a hassle trying to replacing the legit carts with other legit carts to make ONE rom work and even then, it wouldn't save unless I have a different cart used for saving.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 2, 2008)

yee said:
			
		

> I have one Doctor 64, but it's like weird, keeps flickering when I boot it up.


Mine was fine (until my Mrs stepped on it) though I usually had the odd flickering with certain TV's.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 2, 2008)

those V and Z 64's are expensive on ebay, that's why i brought a xbox to play n64 stuff


----------



## martin88 (Jun 2, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> those V and Z 64's are expensive on ebay, that's why i brought a xbox to play n64 stuff


With an Xbox controller? Does it play well?


----------



## science (Jun 2, 2008)

Shit, this topic was bumped after two years? Haha


----------



## Prime (Jun 2, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Shit, this topic was bumped after two years? Haha




Not again


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 2, 2008)

lol at Eternal Myst, not only are you a grave digger but wrong in your post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No way is emulation better than an actual machine!


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 3, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> those V and Z 64's are expensive on ebay, that's why i brought a xbox to play n64 stuff


I thought it lags


----------



## The Teej (Jun 3, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> lol at Eternal Myst, not only are you a grave digger but wrong in your post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually that depends on the Emulator. However, in this case, the N64 is better then the Emulator


----------



## [Truth] (Jun 3, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> those V and Z 64's are expensive on ebay, that's why i brought a xbox to play n64 stuff


sorry, but how stupid is that? why not just buy a original n64 and the games from ebay. you get most of them for around 10 bucks and the console for around 30. a modded xbox with bigger hdd or a doctor v64 or z64 are much more expensive.


----------



## [Truth] (Jun 3, 2008)

sry double-post.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 5, 2008)

i want a dr. v64 jr 512mb or mr. backup z64 v2 ^^

but i cant find one anywhere, and i think nobody here who got one will part with it.... oh well.... i think i will eventually find one on a fleamarket some fine day.

ebay kicks them out everytime, so nobody tries anymore to sell them there.

and if they somehow manage to survive they sell for CRAZY money.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 6, 2008)

Rob Webb very occasionally has CD64 and V64 units up for sale.  They're almost impossible to get hold of these days though, you're looking at a hefty amount of cash if you find one.  I'd recommend the Z64 over them all.  It looks the worst but it's the easiest to use and you can mod it to accept a hard drive and dump carts straight to it.  N64 units can be pretty fiddly though, the N64 carts use protected boot ICs (or something along those lines) so you always have to have a cart with the same boot IC as the rom plugged in.  Can be quite fiddly finding one that works for a particular rom sometimes.  Unless of course they changed it and I haven't seen it anywhere, which is quite possible.


----------



## CorruptJon (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh jeez. Made this topic LONG time ago lol. I just decided to buy all of the N64 titles I wanted. Was alot cheaper than buying one of those machines.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jun 8, 2008)

I once saw a doctor 64 on ebay, the current bid was like 6 times the price of the n64 (although it came with every n64 game on like 25 cd's). Its probably worth just buying games.


----------



## ejp (Jun 16, 2008)

I've got a v64 in good working order with ds1 and dx256 how much is it worth? I haven't got the original packaging and tbh I wasn't really thinking of selling it until somebody said it might be worth a fortune!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2008)

ejp said:
			
		

> I've got a v64 in good working order with ds1 and dx256 how much is it worth? I haven't got the original packaging and tbh I wasn't really thinking of selling it until somebody said it might be worth a fortune!



The DS1 is the save cart isn't it?  What's the DX256?


----------



## ejp (Jun 19, 2008)

They're both save carts. DX256 has 256 eeprom slots, DS1 has 6 Sram slots.

Some games use eeprom, some use Sram.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 19, 2008)

Ah right, cheers for the info.  If you write to Rob Webb he'll probably be able to give you a rough guide of what to expect if you sold it.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 19, 2008)

[Truth said:
			
		

> ]
> sorry, but how stupid is that? why not just buy a original n64 and the games from ebay. you get most of them for around 10 bucks and the console for around 30. a modded xbox with bigger hdd or a doctor v64 or z64 are much more expensive.



well if you find donkey kong, paper mario and other rare titles for 10$ let me know..... (lol)

oh...and you forgot that the xbox *upscales* n64 games to 720p aswell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 enough n64 roms fit on the default hard drive (well the very good ones that i know i will play a lot anyway, i have the rest on real n64 carts) i've never payed a arm and a leg for my soft mod xbox there is no way i would buy a v64 those things you would need serious cash spending to get one of those, with a old xbox you can just soft mod it with a hack and you are away.


----------



## ejp (Jun 19, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Ah right, cheers for the info.  If you write to Rob Webb he'll probably be able to give you a rough guide of what to expect if you sold it.



Cheers Dave - I will


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 19, 2008)

I play N64 roms on my PC, I've got a Rayman controller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it works with N64 roms perfectly. I play Zelda ToO and Paper Mario. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You should try it.


----------

